# New to the Forum



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

New to the forums just figured i would introduce myself. I'm Paul 18 student at UWF my extent of spearfishing is mostly freediving about 30ish feet. I'm going to be getting into a lot more here January. Getting all my own dive gear. Also i'm in the field for a new speargun.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome:letsdrink You have come to the right place. There are alot of good people here.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome. 

Can't help you with the speargun, the Government won't let me have anydangerous weapons.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. and yes you have come to the right place. Post away and we will fix you up.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

This may be interesting to some. I'm studying to be a Maritime Studies and Marine Biologist major. I might be doing a 10 week field study on the wrecks we just found over the summer.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let us know what secrets they hold.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Are they holding any fish? LOL


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to forum! Watch for guys like Clay-doh, Brandy, and FishinFL. They'll corrupt you :bowdown:toast


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

welcome!!!:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Pierce!

And yes....newly discovered wrecks? We ARE intrested! And DKdiver is more corrupting than the rest of us. I was freediving and spearing for 2 years and he was my instructor and sent me into the dark world of scuba...and shootin fish!

Look foward to diving with you soon!!!:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that the dark under world. Or underwater world


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I was already to far gone in the dark underworld....he plunged me into the time consuming, money costing world of scuba. Been certified for 5 1/2 months and got 45 logged dives. I just can't quit...its addictive!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I work in a kitchen i'm pretty sure i can't get onto the darkside anymore then i already am. But i think once i get all my own gear and get everything straight that i will be diving on all my days off school and work.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to the area! You'll enjoy the Marine biology program.


----------

